# Flourish micros... which ones?



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Flourish Excel vs. Flourish Comprehensive vs. Flourish Trace.

What's the difference? I only use Comprehensive w/macros on my tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Excel is for carbon. You use it if you do don't have CO2.


----------

